# trade certified scales for soap making ( UK)



## amme20

HI Can anyone recommend good scales that are trade certified and are for soap making, thanx


----------



## LilyJo

You can get certified trade scales from most business supplies companies but they will need to be calibrated regularly by TS.

No idea if these are any good, I just googled it

https://www.inscale-scales.co.uk/sectors/food-service/trade-approved-scales


----------



## cmzaha

Where are you from? We do not have to have Certified Trade Scales for soap here. Food yes


----------



## Deadgroovy

cmzaha said:


> Where are you from? We do not have to have Certified Trade Scales for soap here. Food yes


UK. We come under EU rules and regs, I know, it's bonkers! Roll on Brexit


----------



## earlene

But, Deadgroovy, won't you still have to follow EU regs if you sell outside of the UK?


----------



## Deadgroovy

We will still have to adhere to eu rules unless the UK government decides otherwise. Plus, I don't think I'll be selling outside the UK.


----------



## amme20

cmzaha said:


> Where are you from? We do not have to have Certified Trade Scales for soap here. Food yes


Im in the UK.



LilyJo said:


> You can get certified trade scales from most business supplies companies but they will need to be calibrated regularly by TS.
> 
> No idea if these are any good, I just googled it
> 
> Buy Trade Approved Weighing Scales for the Food Industry


Thank you - i did look at that site but wasn't too sure.. also sorry for the late reply i didn't think anybody had replied as i didn't get any notifications :-(


----------



## LilyJo

I cant see our rules on selling changing regardless of being in the EU or not - it would be seen as a roll back of consumer protection.  Trade scales apply to lots of businesses not just soap or food, basically if you are specificing a weight I think you are supposed to calibrated trade scales.


----------



## Donee'

My suggestion is to buy a low grade diamond scale - you can pick them up quite cheaply - to have a certified scale would mean a monthly confirmation wouldnt it?


----------



## LilyJo

No, if you want or need trade scales (you dont need them, you can get round the requirement unless you sell loose, by weight) you have to buy specific trade scales that have been calibrated and certified for sale. They then have to be calibrated I think annually to confirm they agree with weights and measures.

It kind of depends why you want trade scales, what are you selling, how and why?


----------



## amme20

I have actually got these scales that i use for soap at the moment and cooking etc -they are hestan blumenthmel precision scales.. think i will just have to get the  proper ones 
http://www.salterhousewares.co.uk/heston-blumenthal-dual-precision-scale.html


----------



## LilyJo

amme20 said:


> I have actually got these scales that i use for soap at the moment and cooking etc -they are hestan blumenthmel precision scales.. think i will just have to get the  proper ones
> http://www.salterhousewares.co.uk/heston-blumenthal-dual-precision-scale.html



Are you selling soap?


----------



## amme20

LilyJo said:


> Are you selling soap?


i will be eventually, but before i do i am trying to get everything in place legally so i can, such as scales, insurance, cosmetic safety etc, i would rather do this anyway before i even give soap to my friends, i want to make sure everything is correct and in place.  The scales i have aren't certified for trade use i don't think... if they were it would be fab, i wouldn't have to spend out more money


----------



## LilyJo

My understanding from TS is that you dont need trade scales UNLESS you are selling by weight. If you are selling slices of soap or any product at a certain price per gram you would need to have trade scales.  If however, you are selling i.e 100g soap, prepackaged and labelled, you can provide an estimate of the weight like e100g but it mustnt be less than that advertised.

TBH I dont know anyone who sells prepacked soap who uses trade scales!


----------



## amme20

LilyJo said:


> My understanding from TS is that you dont need trade scales UNLESS you are selling by weight. If you are selling slices of soap or any product at a certain price per gram you would need to have trade scales.  If however, you are selling i.e 100g soap, prepackaged and labelled, you can provide an estimate of the weight like e100g but it mustnt be less than that advertised.
> 
> TBH I dont know anyone who sells prepacked soap who uses trade scales!



THANK YOU soo much


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

And to confirm what has been said before - a lot of the rules you UK soapers have to follow are pure UK rules. There are the base EU rules, but each country has their own additional rules. Like here in Austria I can use my kitchen as long as I can keep to the GMP. In Germany you can't use your own kitchen at all, but need a standalone soaping area. 

Don't just assume that a law is from the EU just because it's a bit odd. And as lillyjo said, the UK is likely to keep the same rules so that trading cosmetics between UK and Europe is still possible


----------



## HoppyCosmetics

I know this is an old thread but it came up in a google search. Im also looking into scales. In the UK, it says on The Soap Kitchen Magazine (online blog) that you don't need trade approved scales, its not a legal requirement. 

The scales i found that were recommended by soap makers on youtube were the MyWeigh KD-8000. They weigh in two decimal places and in percentage, and are a very decent price, here... https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B073QRXS6V/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_cb3cGb6C73BT5


----------



## Atlanta Lily

Hi 
I’m jumping on this thread as I need a new set of scales too and found this on Google.
@Soaparonie do you have the soap kitchen link that says it doesn’t need to be trade scales? I’d like to read up on it.
I’m not yet selling but trying to get everything all straight before I do… it’s such a minefield!
Thanks


----------



## LilyJo

I dont know where or why they would say that, you need trade scales if you are selling BUT the difference may be around how you choose to display the weight.

This is the link to the .Gov info which should be what you use Weights and measures: the law


----------



## HoppyCosmetics

Atlanta Lily said:


> do you have the soap kitchen link that says it doesn’t need to be trade scales?


Sorry for the late reply. Here's the link to the page... Rules & Regulations for Legally Selling Products - Soap Making Magazine

The bit about the scales is in the comments section, and you need to scroll for ages, but i took a screenshot of it, which i'll attach. 

I doubt everyone with a cpsr who sells soap on the side on etsy for a passive income has trade approved scales. I just don't see it. 





I also asked the same question to a youtube creators video and i screenshot her reply to me...


----------



## Atlanta Lily

Soaparonie said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Here's the link to the page... Rules & Regulations for Legally Selling Products - Soap Making Magazine
> 
> The bit about the scales is in the comments section, and you need to scroll for ages, but i took a screenshot of it, which i'll attach.
> 
> I doubt everyone with a cpsr who sells soap on the side on etsy for a passive income has trade approved scales. I just don't see it.
> View attachment 59727
> 
> I also asked the same question to a youtube creators video and i screenshot her reply to me...
> 
> View attachment 59728


Thanks so much for attaching all of this information @Soaparonie 
In the end I did contact my local trading standards and they recommended that I use the ‘e mark’ instead of getting trade approved scales. This may change from area to area but hopefully the ‘e mark’ can be a way forward.
Thanks!
Atlanta Lily


----------

